Ask HN: Do you use the TouchBar for anything useful? - westoque
======
actionowl
No. I only got it for the 2 extra thunderbolt ports.

I use to accidentally trigger siri all the time until I finally removed it.
Now I accidentally trigger the mute/unmute button all the time instead.

The fact it changes based on what window is focused hurts it more than
anything for me, keyboard brightness and media controls use to be immediately
available no matter what I was working on now it's contextual. If I have to
focus to iTunes to change the track I might as well just do it in the UI.

------
abestic9
I like the one-touch volume and brightness sliders. I have in the past run
custom bars with BetterTouchTool but it did not feel polished.

Where is built-in support for the menu bar, and perhaps a CMD-hold for sysinfo
on the right (time, CPU, memory, energy, drives, network) and contextual
information (transcoding, SSH session, lint, Xcode simulator stats, etc) on
the left so I can go full-screen on more apps? I thought that was where it was
going, but it's been stagnant since release.

Apparently a "pro" system means quicker access to emojis, browser tabs and
predictive text.

------
tlb
Mine broke after a few weeks. Now I have to use the menu item to adjust
volume, but other than that it hasn't bothered me.

------
KFC_Manager
Nope. I accidentally log out and have to press the top right corner 2 or 3
times to hit the escape key.

------
hazebooth
Yes.

------
jki275
Nope.

